# Dog Food



## bloodiarrow68 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just finished reading another thread on this and now im worried about Purina that i feed my 8 month old Brit/Boykin.Do i need to change?If so, what to?


----------



## tuffdawg (Jun 5, 2008)

What thread are you talking about?


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi,

I feed Purina too. Love Pro Plan Performance and all my dogs get that good food. I am not sure what you read that sounds like a Purina problem??  Would you mind quoting, or telling us where to find, the thread that made you concerned. 

My guys hold their weights good, and keep shiny coats, etc. on the PPP and I don't think you would need to change, but don't quite know how to respond yet 

Julia


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 5, 2008)

Every dog that I've ever had since I've been grown (and that's a while) I fed Purina puppy chow until it was one year old.

I'd do it again with no reservations.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jun 8, 2008)

ive fed it to my brit/boykin for a while till i switched to black gold, i am very impressed with it, i would like to see some pictures of the dog if you have any


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 8, 2008)

One of the last "puppies" that I fed it to just died two months short of 16 years, so I don't think the feed did her much harm.

She's the gray one in the picture.  The black one was fed PPC also.  She's about 3.


----------



## Grover Willis (Jun 8, 2008)

Ole Roy has done my dog good.  I also feed the table scraps.  My grandmother say scraps is all their dogs ever got growing up.  I may be wrong but........


----------



## Dogmusher (Jun 8, 2008)

Purina have some great lines of food.  Pro Plan, for example is very good.  In fact, Purina One is probably the best all round pet food on the market, at least for average pets.  We feed it to our house dogs.  Don't have any working dogs anymore.  I'm sentenced to life in town for a while.  HOA wants it nice and quiet.


----------



## flusher (Jun 13, 2008)

I would like to see some pictures of the brit/bokin as well.  Does the brit/boykin hunt?  I have a boykin and he is great!


----------



## specialk (Jun 13, 2008)

i feed Purina in the green bag from walmart, right at 20 bucks w/ tax for 50lbs.  i use to feed ole roy, mainly for the price.  i would use the red bag during the off season and brown bag during hunting(more protein).  i noticed my dog's feces would look like cow pattys and they would act like they stayed hungry.  i switched over to purina and now they have more normal looking feces.  the same 50lbs of purina will go almost twice as far as the ole roy.  in the end i save money using purina.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jun 13, 2008)

Ya know. It seems that the dog food issue varies from person to person. Some people feed the cheapest food on the market, others feed the best they can find. Some people never have problems with the cheap food, Other have nothing but problems. However what alot of people dont realize, the cheaper the food, the more it takes to feed the dog. The better the food, the less it takes. 

Also, cheap food causes really fowl poop. I know crap isnt suppose to smell good, but at the same time its not suppose to smell like rotten road kill either. Cheap food causes the dog to have worse breath, and worse body odor, and also more skin issues. I have first hand recently did the Ol'roy VS Purina match, Lets just say that purina won.

I learned that it took more ol'roy to make a stinky nasty coated dog. Less purina to make a nice pleasant coated dog. So now my working dogs get Pro plan. My mutt putz around dogs get purina dog chow. Pups get pro plan as well. 

And trust me, Me and my husband went thru three months of dog food wars and I finally won my point. And this is a man that has probaly never bought a bag of dog food for a dog in his life and he is 31 years old. Yes alot of people over the many years have raised long living healthy dogs on table scraps. However, the diseases that are out there now were not out there bag then. Of course for some reasons, there is a huge difference in health issues between purebred dogs and mutts. Give a purebred table scraps and he wont live to see the age of 10.. Give a mutt tablescraps, bacon grease, raw eggs, what ever molds in the fridge, and that mutt will be around for 14+ years. SO I guess go figure.

My point is, A proven fact, The better the food, the less it takes. And use tablescraps at you own discretion. Just keep in mind that there are alot of human foods that are poisionous to dogs. For example, grapes, raisins, onions, Oh and did I mention beer is NOT good for them either. Alot of foods cause renal failure. No one or two grapes will not hurt a dog, but a large amount will. I will stop rambling now........... To each his own for dog food!!


----------



## Grover Willis (Jun 13, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Yes alot of people over the many years have raised long living healthy dogs on table scraps. However, the diseases that are out there now were not out there bag then. Of course for some reasons, there is a huge difference in health issues between purebred dogs and mutts. Give a purebred table scraps and he wont live to see the age of 10.. Give a mutt tablescraps, bacon grease, raw eggs, what ever molds in the fridge, and that mutt will be around for 14+ years. SO I guess go figure.


 
What kind of diseases are you referring to?  I do notice my dogs are always hungry for the most part.  As far as poop,  It looks, taste, and smells like poop.


----------



## champster (Jun 13, 2008)

I have fed several different dog foods to my Lab in search of finding one that he likes. (He's pretty picky)  Finally I found one that he is in love with and it is also great for him. The name of it is Blue Buffalo Large Breed. He now eats it as soon as I put it down, to bad it took me 2 years to find this stuff. 

Here is a link to a pretty neat website.  They have purina rated with 1 star and also give a reason for the rating check it out.
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi 

Interesting thread   I went to the Dog Food Analysis site, and it was an interesting read. I have also emailed them, asking who does the reviews as this seems to be connected with a group of Boxer breeders, but I am not sure. 

I did get this "The ratings given and comments made about the foods assessed on this site and ingredients listed are the opinion of the Editors, who are a small team of volunteers each with a long standing interest in dog nutrition" from their About page, 

and this "DogFoodAnalysis is a part of BoxerWorld.com, one of the largest and longest running dog forum communities on the internet. With many thousands of questions and health related queries in the feeding and nutrition forums on BoxerWorld over the last decade, many of which relate to how to decipher pet food ingredients and advertising - to sort the good from the bad - we realised the need for a dedicated site to help our members choose good quality foods for their pets. Want to join us? Click the forums link on top. We welcome owners of all breeds (there are many members on the site who don't own boxers). "  

I would like to know that the folks doing all these reviews are professionals such as veterinarians, scientists, nutritionists, etc. and not just a group of breeders, or other dog folk.

Dog nutrition is an interesting topic, and we all have had successes or failures with foods and how they affect our pocketbooks and our dogs... I think if we listed all the brands that get mentioned just on GON forum that we would still get lots and lots of different input and opinions. 

If/when I hear back from the DFA folks, I will let you know. I had to pass an anti-spam "test" just to be able to get an email thru to them but now am on their safe list at least for the time being 

Julia

PS: I did a search on "contact@dogfoodanalysis.com" and came up with a couple interesting reads.... nothing all that great or bad, but if you search yourself, check the threads that show up on other forums...


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 13, 2008)

I spoke to a Purina rep a few months ago, and was told that Purina One is the same as Pro Plan, and that they call it Purina One so they can sell it to mass merchants such as Wal-Mart ect. She also told me that Purina has done alot of research on there food and has found that feeding Purina the life of the dog does add aleast  2 more years to the life of the dog. UGA and Purina have done study on the food with high protein. Some people think that a high protein will cause a liver problem and shut down the system, but they have done study and this was found not to be true.  Purina Pro Plan is a good, but the price will make you go broke. You have to pay for all the ads they run and for the marketing they do. I now feed Black Gold and I am pleased with the results.  PS.... Stay away from Ol' Roy, Its full of corn and you know what happens when YOU eat corn.......


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 14, 2008)

I am a Purina fan too   Have had dogs come here that folks tell me won't eat and are skinny cuz they are so picky and they dive right in. 

Each to his own on dog food, as long as the quality is good and the dogs are in healthy weight conditions!  

Oh, I have also heard nothing from the email I sent to that DFA group. Maybe soon?  My thought is that I will not hear from them. If its just a group of breeders/owners, or anything less than professionals, then the info is no better than you (collectively) or me getting together with friends to make such decisions!

Julia


----------



## ejs1980 (Jun 14, 2008)

I think the biggest thing is finding something that agrees with your dog. I have a feist that has switched foods many times and seems to do well on anything. I also have a couple pit/catahoula pups that have ate several brands including purina one, pro , and the regular puppy chow. Now they eat showtime. It's the only thing that doesn't have their stomachs tore up. As far as the old timers feedingf the cheap stuff and table scraps I think most of their dogs ran loose or on a chain. It makes a big difference when you have to hose out kennels every day as piles of goo are alot harder to spray out than round hard ones are.


----------



## bobman (Jun 14, 2008)

IMO Purina is the best dog food available, whats more they do far more than any other dog food company to support hunting dog sports.

Dog food is one area you realy get what you pay for. 

ANd when all the cheaper brands were killing pets last year with that crap from China Purinas American sourced ingredients were safe and harmed no dogs.

Ol Roy is poor quality food.


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 14, 2008)

You get what you pay for! You get what you pay for!  Bears repeating again and again sometimes 

If we cannot afford to feed them well, whatever our choice, we have too many dogs, or whatever else we are feeding!

Bobman... I am like you on the Purina. It was never on the recall list (I had to keep up with that almost daily for a while for work!) and my dogs eat it and have no poop, eating, barfing, or other digestion troubles 

I do feed Pro Plan Performance. It is expensive. for the reason, read the top line again 

By the way, any Purina folk out there that want to send me the weight circles off your dry dog food bags, I will gladly take them!   Just PM me for a SASE so you don't have to even pay postage 
Julia




bobman said:


> IMO Purina is the best dog food available, whats more they do far more than any other dog food company to support hunting dog sports.
> 
> Dog food is one area you realy get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobman (Jun 14, 2008)

You are too quick  I changed the "garbage" to "poor quality" so I wouldn't hurt anyones feelings, but it is what it is.


----------



## waddler (Jun 14, 2008)

I have beat this "dogfood " thing to a bloody pulp for several years now, trying to determine what is Fad, Fiction and Fact and I don't feel like I am any closer now than when I started. Before I started the kennel, I fed Ol' Roy high protein to my Britt and Lab exclusively. They are now 9 and 8 respectively and seem to be holding up very well. All the dogs are on auto feeders, so they can eat all they want at any time.

I feed PPC to all my pups until they are about 1 1/2 years old and they really grow off nicely. The question now is what to change to at that age?

I just wish I could get some reliable info that tells me that 27% protein in one brand is different from 27% protein in another. Practically everything I can find about it is either anecdotal or put out by someone with a personal agenda. The vets will put you on the highest price stuff they sell and tell you that it gives long life, health, vigor, etc., however I can't find any real proof of this.

I have found that the dogs eat more Ol' Roy than the other brands, and in the end probably costs more, but the dogs love it and seem to thrive on it. I have six 11 weeks old pups and they have PPC in two feeders in their kennel. I took an older dog from an adjoining area and expanded their area to include this area. Before I removed the feeder with the Ol' Roy, the pups mobbed it. There was 4 pups in the feeder at one time.

I have fed several high protein foods and some of them produce poop as tight logs and others a softer stool. The dogs eat less of all of them and I was afraid they were not getting as much nourishment as they were getting from the larger quantity of Ol' Roy.  It would not cost me anything really to change to say Purina One, and if the Ol' Roy is truly not giving my dogs the best nourishment I am seriously interested to find out why.

waddler


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Waddler  

I think we have all gone 'round and 'round and finally have to do what we know works for us. I like Purina and I feed the high priced PPP, not hard to tell if you read, but can't complain about someone else liking something else as long as it works for them.  

The only thing I CAN say is that if we are buying (or looking for) cheaper feed cuz we have so many dogs, we are looking for the wrong reasons...imho.  Or, if we only pay attention to price. 

There is not a lot of good knowledge out there that I have found in comparing one brand to another. Would love to see some professionally done research comparisons, but still looking. One thing I do go by is the body condition system chart. I call it a weight chart. Posted below for all our benefit 

*Evaluating your dog's weight*


How skinny is "pretty skinny"?  How heavy is "not as thin as he should be"?  The body condition system provides a uniform way to describe a pet's weight, from "emaciated" to "grossly obese" 
EMACIATED
Ribs, lumbar vertebrae, pelvic bones and all bony prominences evident form a distance.   No discernable body fat.  Obvious loss of muscle mass.
VERY THIN 
Ribs, lumbar vertebrae and pelvic bones easily visible.  No palpable fat.  Some evidence of other bony prominence.  Minimal loss of muscle mass
THIN 
Ribs easily palpated and may be visible with no palpable fat.  Tops of lumbar vertebrae visible.  Pelvic bones becoming prominent.  Obvious waist and abdominal tuck
UNDERWEIGHT 
Ribs easily palpable, with minimal fat covering.  Waist easily noted, viewed form above.  Abdominal tuck evident.
IDEAL 
Ribs palpable without excess fat covering.  Waist observed behind ribs when viewed from above.  Abdomen tucked when viewed from the side.
OVERWEIGHT  
Ribs palpable with slight excess fat covering.  Waist is discernable viewed from above but is not prominent.  Abdominal tuck apparent.
HEAVY 
Ribs palpable with difficulty, heavy fat cover.  Noticeable fat deposits over lumbar area and base of tail. Waist absent or barely visible.  Abdominal tuck may be absent.
OBESE  
Ribs not palpable under heavy fat cover, or palpable only with significant pressure.   Heavy fat deposits over lumbar area and base of tail.  Waist absent.  No abdominal tuck.  Obvious abdominal distension may be present.
GROSSLY OBESE
Match up the dog on the picture with the number for a visual 

Now, I am a GSP person thru and thru, and pick up a few odd characters along the way.  So, the GSP's are going to look a little different from a good, healthy lab or something. BUT, I think that if we want a 'lean and mean hunting machine', that should come from the work more than restriction of food cuz they should look a certain way, or overfeeding cuz they are a heavier breed. 

The answer I think, is just good common sense and knowing our dogs 

As to the food at the vets... I tried it, didn't like it a lot, but if there is need of prescription food, I trust that end of that line of foods and know first hand that there are often good reasons for vets putting us on it. Most of us don't have that problem tho, I expect 

Julia


----------



## waddler (Jun 14, 2008)

Julia,

I am this week fresh from the vet with a bill of over $100/per dog. I am told by these vets and my vets in Arkansas that all these dogs are in excellent conditioning and health.  The doubts are raised about the longevity factor and long term viability.  I am not personally in love with Ol' Roy, and as I stated, I think it is costing me more money than other high protein brands would. The question in my mind was whether the dogs ate less of the other brands because they were getting what they needed and therefore ate less, or whether they just didn't like the food as well so therefore didn't eat as much.

waddler


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 14, 2008)

Whew... I wish we could ask the dogs sometimes   Personally, I think that I get more good for the $$ spent with a good food. I don't free feed tho, and you do, so there is another difference   I look at the bag feeding instructions and feed accordingly, except I may bump 3.5 cups to 4 cups a day or something, or if a particular dog still acts hungry on their schedule and I know it isn't cuz that particular dog is bigtime greedy... I feed twice a day, again personal preference and it works for me 

So I guess I am of the thought that they eat less cuz they are getting more of what they need in the better food... but again, no proof except that they look good, and have enough energy and are healthy. 

Vets are getting really expensive! But, its something we need and a good dr. is important to have a good relationship with for the dogs sake if something bad happens! 

Julia





waddler said:


> Julia,
> 
> I am this week fresh from the vet with a bill of over $100/per dog. I am told by these vets and my vets in Arkansas that all these dogs are in excellent conditionin and health. The doubts are raised about the longevity factor and long term viability. I am not personally in love with Ol' Roy, and as I stated, I think it is costing me more money than other high protein brands would. The question in my mind was whether the dogs ate less of the other brands because they were getting what they needed and therefore ate less, or whether they just didn't like the food as well so therefore didn't eat as much.
> 
> waddler


----------



## Grover Willis (Jun 14, 2008)

I have 4 dogs,  Grover is a picky eater and would rather eat a whole squirrel for dinner.  Cajun eats whatever I put in his bowl and and happy to get it.  Ruger eats until he is full and no more.  Pickle " only dog that is not a hunting dog"  eats not stop whether it is dog food or grass.  He loves grass and always has and the vet says some dogs do and it is not a problem.  I will pay extra for dog food if I am convinced it is something better.  I still don't understand what diseases an earlier post was referring to.  I know squirrel season is out, and I am wrong for feeding grover squirrels, but he is a hog dog while in the woods and in the yard he is a treeing machine that trees and don't come off until squirrel comes down.  1 out of 3 he catches on the ground like he was a cat or something.


----------



## contender* (Jun 14, 2008)

My Beagles get the green bag Purina dog chow and seem to be perfectly happy with it. I feed my pups Purina puppy chow until at least a year old. Never used Ole Roy, always heard it was the floor sweepins....


----------



## tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2008)

to explain my last post. Dog food is not what it was ten, fifteen, even 20+ years ago. Things change over time. For example good food getting even better, and cheap dog food getting even cheaper. Of course as I stated even before, to each his own. I dont try to force my feeding habits down anyone's throat. All dogs are different. To be honest, a feist I got not too long ago WILL NOT touch proplan. She did love ol'roy but it made her stink........... So after four days of not eating she was forced to eat Purina dog chow in the green bag. which is ok cause thats just more pro plan for the big dogs. She was the guinea pig in me and my husbands dog food war. I proved my point with her. She loved it, but it made her stink really bad. especially her breath. 

I have just found the perfect dog food imho............ and I am sticking with it. I too have went several years trying everything on the market before settling on this. I love it and will always use purina brands. Plus those weight circles come in handy with getting free food back. 

Also my remark about diseases..... That was sort of jumbled up in my post because I was trying to say a whole lot in a few paragraphs. Think about this........ was there as much steroids used in beef, chicken and lamb a few years back as it is now? Noticed how children are maturing way earlier these days than years before? If that is in our food, Think of what those steroids do to our dogs. Wonder why more dogs are having more cancer and heart issues than they use too? Its in the food. Thats one reason to be careful what you feed. The more research that you do on the dog food you buy, the better. Thats my first point.

Another thing is, there are more diseases out there rearing their ugly heads these days than we can imagine. Dont quote me on this, but If I am not mistaken,, I do believe that parvo wasnt discovered until the late 80's early 90's.West nile is fairly recent as well. Actually if you do some research, you might just be surprised as to how many havent been around for very long at all. My point for this remark was that, Yeah, dogs lived a looooonnnnnggggg time years ago. Especially those porch taters that grandma and grandpa had, however, diseases that we have  now were not out back then.  Food isnt the only thing important in a healthy dog, its their healtcare as well. 
I hope that I have explained myself a little better. 

Sometimes I have a hard time typing what I am trying to say, and sometimes I tend to get a little deap and think too much. That would explain why I am on here at midnight instead of in the bed sleeping.


----------



## hogdawg (Jun 15, 2008)

This is interesting
http://www.fda.gov/cvm/petlabel.htm


----------



## Dogmusher (Jun 15, 2008)

It's not just the % of protein, but the source of the protein that matters.  It's about digestibility.  Example, the best source of protein for dogs is chicken.  Some dog foods use chicken meal, which has all kinds of chicken bits and get the same protein as Chicken.  But its not a digestible so not as much of the protein is utilized and the dog doesn't get the benefit.  The better a dog utilizes the food, the smaller and more compact the stool.  Same with fat.  Too many people don't factor in fat or the fat source.  Dogs burn fat more like humans burn carbs.  So the more active the dog, the higher the fat requirement.  A good source of fat is again, chicken.  Lamb is good.  Beef is ok, too.  Chicken skins can be added to a low fat diet to boost it.  So can tallow.  But if you add lard, you risk serious skin diseases.

Other factors like temperature affect utilization, too.  After shedding, dogs burn a lot of calories growing in their coats.  In winter, they burn calories staying warm.  They even burn more calories in working in colder weather than in milder temperatures.

Many cheaper dog foods tast great.  Dogs love them the way we love junk food.  Let's face it, McBurger tastes great.  But it isn't always the best for us.

Eukanuba used to be the best dog food in the world, then Iams sold out and the ingredients are not quite the same.  Eagle Pack (premium dog food line) is probably the best food now.  We feed Purina One.  Best bang for the buck now that I don't have working dogs.  If I was mushing again, Eagle would be my choice in a New York minute.

Having said all that, my grandpa had an old beagle when I was a kid, that could hunt most other dogs under the table.  Old Joshua hunted regularly until he was 13 and lived to be 17.  He ate nothing but the cheapest dog food available supplemented with table scraps.  Go figure.  Science is great, but it ain't everything, I guess.


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 16, 2008)

Musher   Yes!! Only I don't feed the same exact food you do, but your explanation is as close to "right in my eyes" as I have seen 

I have seen dogs who, when changed to a better food (brand not as important as quality   ) got healthier looking stools, more energy, nicer coat quality. 

I have tried lots of ways to feed my horse, as another example, and when I got a good brand and quality feed, it winds up costing me less than when I fed the other stuff, and he is better for it too!

Julia


----------



## TheLawsWife (Jun 16, 2008)

Iams healthy puppy or just Iams Puppy, definitely.


----------



## RacinNut (Jun 17, 2008)

I love dogs and have had them my entire life and mostly fed them Purina, but bout 5 years ago I went into a Red Bandana All Natural Pet Food Store and the lady started explaining to me about dog food and what was in it with no government inspection on dog food, I started feeding my boys the all natural food. Buck my senior dog got food with congliosome for his joints, Buck died in Feb. at 12 years old, but till he got LP he was healthy and the food help his joints.  Now Reagan is 4 and he has been eating all natural dog food from Red Bandana his whole life and never had a flea or any alergeys, can hunt, run frizebees, and swim all day,he eats 4 cups a day, 2 in morning and 2 cups for supper, and I have often said that if I ate 4 cups of his food I would proably be better off then what I eat.


----------



## cook (Jun 17, 2008)

JuliaH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I feed Purina too. Love Pro Plan Performance and all my dogs get that good food. I am not sure what you read that sounds like a Purina problem??  Would you mind quoting, or telling us where to find, the thread that made you concerned.
> 
> ...



i feed my dogs Pro Plan as well
they dont crap as much


----------



## Grover Willis (Jun 17, 2008)

Now where is the cheapest place to buy good dog food?  Walmart?


----------



## Darcy (Jun 17, 2008)

drsmileybee said:


> Now where is the cheapest place to buy good dog food?  Walmart?



a feed store if you have one close by -- sometimes a Tractor Supply will have good brands too. 






-----------
I have been on a quest to find the right food for my dogs over the past few months. I was feeding Purina One, but both my dogs were very "itchy" after they ate, and had watery eyes. I moved them to Diamond Premium Adult and they looked GREAT but had terrible gas (and loose stools) ... 

I moved them to Diamond Naturals - Chicken and Rice Adult (no corn no by-products)  and then did well, the gas was gone, but their coats weren't as shiny. 

Now we're on Diamond Naturals Adult 60lb+ (with a lower fat content) and they love it so far.

We free feed and always have, and I do notice that I'm not filling the bowl up as much since I have switched to a "better" food. They really do eat less, and I think its because they're 'getting full by eating less' of a better quality food.



on the same note, we've been playing the same game with my boyfriend's two dogs, but they're just picky - the like the "junk food" taste, and they don't eat as much of the high quality foods, scoffing at it like it tastes bad. Bought a bag of Black Gold Lamb/Rice ...they both have sensitive skin... and we'll see how they do with it this time around.


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 17, 2008)

I get mine at the feed store, and I take advantage of any benefits, such as the Pro Club for Purina. Love it when I get some checks back just from cutting out circles. 

They don't sell the better foods in the grocery usually, cuz they are more expensive to purchase (my opinion is that if someone looks at $40 +/- a bag and $20 +/- they would never sell any there...lol) but they sure do work better on the dogs than the cheap stuff and they go further cuz the dogs get enough without having to feed as much.

A pointer I just got came with the dismayed owner stating she would not eat very well. On the good food she eats like a little horse...lol... and is putting on some weight. She is also free to a good home if someone would like to take on an 8 month old pointer and train her!

Julia


----------



## Dogmusher (Jun 17, 2008)

Sometimes you can get a "kennel rate" or "professional rate" directly from the mfr or distributor.  I got some good deals that way.  I had a small kennel averaging 12 to 15 sleddogs.  But that's still a lot of mouths to feed.  I called around to distributors and feed stores and got some prices.  Usually I had to buy a considerable amount at one time, but it was always worth it in the end.  If you've got more than three dogs there is some negotiating that can be done.


----------



## Grover Willis (Jun 17, 2008)

What about this brand?  I have heard that diamond is a good line.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...540|14571|14572|14574|109276?listingPage=true


----------



## Darcy (Jun 17, 2008)

drsmileybee said:


> What about this brand?  I have heard that diamond is a good line.
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...540|14571|14572|14574|109276?listingPage=true



I'm feeding from the diamond naturals line ... they seem to like it so far.


----------



## 12gamag (Jun 17, 2008)

two words----BLACK GOLD......

it cost a lot but  I sure can tell a difference in my coonhounds!

would not feed them anything else-including purina...


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Jun 17, 2008)

No, No, 12gamag, One word---- BLACKWOOD------ 2000 Performance & Large breed puppy.
 Dogs are like people, the body of one might require more protein, vitamins, calories, fat .ect than another.  Calories in dog food play a very important role in energy & stamina.

              BOB


----------



## Darcy (Jun 17, 2008)

12gamag said:


> two words----BLACK GOLD......
> 
> it cost a lot but  I sure can tell a difference in my coonhounds!
> 
> would not feed them anything else-including purina...




at our feed store, black gold cost the same as the diamond naturals i'm feeding mine $25 for 40lbs


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 17, 2008)

I pay $ 19.90 per bag for Black Gold. tax and all included for 50lbs.   Purina Pro Plan 34.99 for 37.5 lbs. Black gold is what I am feeding and have been for a year now.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jun 19, 2008)

I feed Good Dog in the orange bag in the off season and the green bag when they are being hunted a lot. I've haven't noticed any difference in the dogs or their performance or health with the change. It just saves me roughly 100 a year


----------



## woodwise1 (Jun 19, 2008)

*dog food.*

there plenty of great dog food/but what you really need to look for in the ingrediants is if the first four ingredients has corn in it it is bad for some dogs and will cause hot spots.purina one is good but expensive/may beagles and rat terrior is on it now/works great
mark


----------



## MsCedarSwamp (Jun 20, 2008)

A few more interesting links from the FDA

http://www.fda.gov/cvm/FOI/DFreport.htm

http://www.fda.gov/cvm/FOI/DFappend.htm

http://www.fda.gov/cvm/FOI/dfchart.htm

Pentobarbitol in high doses is used as a euthanasia drug. 

One thing to keep in mind is the main ingredients, those listed first. Corn is not easily digestible and tends to be an allergic trigger in dogs. A lot of dry, itchy, welpy skin can be attributed to corn. 

Flea allergies can also come into play as well. I have a 10 year old that one or two fleas drives absolutely crazy. 

I know of one dog that when he was fed Eukanuba (contains corn) he would have little welps all over his body. When he was fed the Nutro without corn, he was fine. He was only a year old at the time. 

I feed Eukanuba Sporting. My adults only need about 3 cups a day, split between two feedings. I figure one bag a month per dog, but it's usually a little less. I have tried several different foods through the years, but always return to Eukanuba. They have great muscle tone without a lot of extra fat. Coats are glossy and no dry skin. Other foods for me even after a month had loose stools and had to feed more which ended up costing more. IE when I fed Purina One, I had to feed about 5 cups/day minimum.


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank goodness (I think) what I feed is not even on the list! Those are good links!

Julia


----------



## tuffdawg (Jun 20, 2008)

I have concluded that discussing dog food is just beating a dead horse. 

Everyone has there own opinions.... I know what works for me and I am sticking with  it. If I cant afford to buy it that just means that I have too many dogs. When it comes to my groceries, I want whats healthy and guaranteed. Like knowing when I get tomatoes, they arenot contaminated............. well why would we do less for our dogs? If you think of it, all of us have ONE thing in common for sure.

OUR DOGS. These animals are what wins some of us competitions.... they make us money....... and most of all, they build our reputations whether you are known for hunting, showing or breeding. To me, my dogs are important. I refuse to feed them junk just because I might need to save money. If money is the case, then I need to cut expenses elsewhere OTHER than my dogs. I have told many people that I would quit smoking before my dogs would go without.  (i know some of you are giggling over this one and you know who you are   )

Then again many people have their own views on dogs and dog food. I respect everyone for whatever they do, believe or voice. However, when acquiring a dog from me, you leave with purina. I strongly urge feeding it, thats just my vice. 

I have seen all sorts of dogs do well on all sorts of food. I just dont want to take the chance on my own. 

This is another controversal subject.... much like who to vote for in the presidential election..... disciplining children........ etc. 

In the end all you can do is what you want to.


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 20, 2008)

Actually I am learning a few things thru this thread. For instance I would never have thought about Phenobarb getting into dog food, even the cheap ones!  Check out those FDA links 

Julia


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 20, 2008)

I feed my pup Puppy Purina Pro Plan for large breeds.


----------



## MsCedarSwamp (Jun 20, 2008)

Purina has a breeders program where you collect the wieght circles. You get points for them that you can redeem for cupons, gift certificates from Cabela's I think, or purina merchandise such as camo coats, etc. You get different amounts for the different qualities of food...pro plan gets the most per pound, followed by purina one, and less for the regular puppy and dog chow. You can also get puppy kits to give to puppy buyers with certificates for free food to give them to take home.

Eukanuba/Iams has a breeders program that you collect the upc's for every six 40 lb bags of Euk you get 1 free bag. It takes 12 bags of Iams to get the free bag of Euk. Their puppy pack program is only for Euk. now and comes with 1 lb of puppy food for the new owner. You can also buy the "professional bags" that are 44 lbs and not for resale. Last time I bought it this way, I had to buy 16 bags minimum and it's like $30-35 per bag. 

My labs run hunt tests, and when I raise litters, I want what works best for my guys. Even right now while we're not training, they are still retrieving bumpers in the yard for exercise two to three times a day. Some lines seem to do better on different foods--mine do good on Euk.--others do great on PPP. PPP and POne did ok, but was having to feed more, etc. If I for some reason cannot get the Euk sporting (everybody only gets in 2 bags in a shipment for some reason) I will get Iams or Purina One to get through a pinch.

I have also fed Pedigree for a while, their coats were awful and their weight went more on the fat instead of fit end. Same thing happened on the regular Purina dog chow. 

My sister was feeding her dalmation gravy train or something...she literally fed it a pot full a day--the BIG pot that comes in like a 10 piece set--the size I cook spaghetti in that feeds a family of four for two or three days. She went through a 40 lb bag in just over a week and he was still very skinny. He was dewormed regularly etc. 

It all boils down to what does good with your dogs and what condition you want your dogs in. I want mine to be fit, not just fat. Just because it's $20 a bag doesn't mean you're saving money...if you have to feed twice as much as the $40 bag, you are spending the same amount of money.


----------



## Grover Willis (Jun 20, 2008)

I talked to a rep for black gold dog food today and was asking why should I go with his product over Diamond extreme athlete and I pointed out the fact that the Diamond brand contained zero corn.  The rep told be that the zero corn in dog food makes the dog have less energy.  I am leaning toward Diamond brand but after talking to the rep I am not sure.  I called Diamond and asked them about the corn and they stated what I thought, which was the corn was just a filler.  Anybody got anything to add?  Is zero corn better for the dogs?


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 20, 2008)

YUP!! And I have $140 in checks on the way!! I save those weight circles religiously and have for quite some time now.  I take them right to my feed store and it sure helps with the bill!  I use AKC Puppy Kits, but combine them with the Purina ones, and both are very nice things to give to new owners!  

PLUS, the Pro Club website is just chock full of good information and articles to help the dog breeder!

But.. the thing that really got my attention about Purina quality is the amount of research they do on at least horses and dogs. I am sure they don't leave out the other animals, but these I am familiar with! 

My colt, the last of my breeding program, is gorgeous and full of energy and life on Purina, and I don't have to feed him as much... sorta sounds like the dog food   I think I will post a picture of him, just for the fun of it!

Julia






MsCedarSwamp said:


> Purina has a breeders program where you collect the wieght circles. You get points for them that you can redeem for cupons, gift certificates from Cabela's I think, or purina merchandise such as camo coats, etc. You get different amounts for the different qualities of food...pro plan gets the most per pound, followed by purina one, and less for the regular puppy and dog chow. You can also get puppy kits to give to puppy buyers with certificates for free food to give them to take home.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 20, 2008)

I heard yesterday that blackgold is going up another 2.10 a bag!!! I guess everything else is going up also!!


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 20, 2008)

Probably... ugh!

Julia


----------



## tuffdawg (Jun 21, 2008)

Corn is absolutely nothing but a filler. No nutritional value what so ever, unless you eat it raw. With that being said. Ever noticed when we eat corn?? Sure is funny how it comes out looking like it did when it went in.  Sales rep's for a company are pushing for that product. And they tend to just throw something out there even if they dont know the truth.


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 21, 2008)

Back to the internet with questions... found some answers...

Here is one and I will post more from others if I find them 

Keep in mind that the dog food scare we just went thru couple years ago was not corn, but wheat gluten from China that had been tainted with melamine. Vegatable substance in dog food is not a bad thing necessarily. 

I feed Pro Plan Performance, and it has corn gluten (ingredient #2), whole grain corn (ingredient #7) and corn bran (ingredient #8) in it. My dogs don't have runny stools, corn in stools, etc.  There are plenty of good dog foods, and just as many or more not so good, but I would suggest most if not all contain some sort of corn products 

I'm gonna keep looking and if I find more interesting stuff, will post 


Julia
<FORM id=Form1 name=Form1 action=Blank.aspx?NRMODE=Published&NRNODEGUID=%7b1A86F7F6-6441-4771-9B8A-E8FAC29E98FE%7d&NRORIGINALURL=%2fDogCare%2fprint_article2%2ehtml&NRCACHEHINT=Guest method=post>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=620 align=center bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=right>

</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=591 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</TD></TR><TR><TD class=copy align=right> </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#cc0000>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=591 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=591 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR bgColor=#000000><TD width=10> </TD><TD class=sidelinkwhite>*Dispel some common myths about the ingredients in pet food*</TD><TD width=10> </TD></TR><TR><TD height=4></TD><TD height=4></TD><TD height=4></TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD><TD class=copy height=68>Read on to find out the actual facts of common myths such as: By products are rotten inedible & unwanted animal parts, corn is a filler and is poorly digested, raw food is better than dry food, corn causes allergy, dry food causes bloating, excessive protein causes hot spot and etc. </TD><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD vAlign=top width=220>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=571 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=copy>*MYTHS of pet food*

*Myth 1: By-products are rotten, inedible & unwanted animal parts *
*Fact1: *By-products are sometimes included in pet food as it is a very good source of protein. It is not rotten and spoilt meat but actually consists of animal body parts like feet, neck, kidney, stomach etc. These are common animal body parts that are commonly consumed by Chinese (Eg. Kway Chap & Pig Stomach soup). 

<TABLE class=copy cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=260 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=10 bgColor=#cc0000 height=20> </TD><TD width=120 bgColor=#cc0000 height=20>*Ingredient *</TD><TD width=10 bgColor=#cc0000 height=20> </TD><TD width=120 bgColor=#cc0000 height=20>*Protein Levels *</TD></TR><TR><TD height=20> </TD><TD height=20>Poultry by-products </TD><TD height=20> </TD><TD height=20>65-70% </TD></TR><TR><TD background=/purina/images/red_dot_ruler.gif colSpan=4 height=5>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD></TR><TR><TD width=10 height=20> </TD><TD height=20>Chicken meal </TD><TD height=20> </TD><TD height=20>63-67% </TD></TR><TR background="/purina/images/arrow_left.gif"><TD background=/purina/images/red_dot_ruler.gif colSpan=4 height=5>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD></TR><TR><TD width=10 height=20> </TD><TD height=20>Corn gluten meal </TD><TD height=20> </TD><TD height=20>60-64% </TD></TR><TR><TD background=/purina/images/red_dot_ruler.gif colSpan=4 height=5>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>





*Myth 2: Corn is a filler and poorly digested
**Fact 2: *Corn can be poorly digested if fed in its natural form. In fact, if you feed your pet a piece of fresh corn, it would most likely be undigested and reappear in its stools. However, the corn found in pet food is “Ground Corn” which means that it is finely grounded and handled carefully to help ensure digestibility. Ground corn can be more than 98% digestible.

Corn is an excellent source of complex carbohydrates, contains linoleic acid for healthy skin and coat, provides for essential amino acids and has fibre.

*Myth 3: Corn Gluten meal is bad
**Fact 3: *Corn gluten meal is not corn. It is a good source of protein (60%-64%) and also it is a good urine acidifier to prevent/help urinary tract problems in our pets

*Myth 4: Animal source proteins are better than proteins from plants and grains
**Fact 4: *No single source of protein is perfect and no single source contains all essential amino acids. Animal and plant sources are good sources of protein. For example, soyabean meal (high in methionine) complements chicken (low in methionine). The difference is that real meat is a highly palatable protein source.

The number one ingredient for all PRO PLAN® cat and dog products (except urinary tract health formula for cats-first ingredient is corn gluten meal as it is a good urine acidifier) real chicken, turkey, lamb or salmon. This is why PRO PLAN® is highly palatable and we guarantee that your dog/cat will love it.

*Myth 5: BARF (Raw Food) is better than dry food
**Fact 5: *Raw food diets 

<TABLE class=copy cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=400 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD width=5>•</TD><TD width=395>Usually are not complete and balanced
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD>•</TD><TD>Risk of infection and contamination-Salmonella is very dangerous to both pets and humans and can be found in the stools of pets. 
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD>•</TD><TD>Bones can get stuck in your pets mouth 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Myth 6: Cooking destroys enzymes and nutrients
**Fact 6: *Cooking is beneficial. 
Cooking: 

<TABLE class=copy cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=400 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD width=5>•</TD><TD width=395>Changes the digestibility of nutrients
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD>•</TD><TD>Alters structure of amino acids 
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD>•</TD><TD>Breaks down non-nutritional factors to increase digestibility
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD>•</TD><TD>Kills bacteria and parasites
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Dogs manufacture their own enzymes needed to digest food and utilize nutrients like protein. Also manufacturers of high quality pet foods maintain safety margins built into formulations. *Any nutritional loss in PRO PLAN ® during cooking and storage is accounted for and will always be added back to ensure high quality in our pet food. *

*Myth 7: Corn causes allergies
**Fact 7:
*10 different studies, representing 253 dogs
Roundebush, Guilford , Shanely(2000) Adverse Reactions to Food, Small Animal Clinic Nutrition (4 th edition)

• Beef, dairy products and wheat account for 65% of all reported cases of food allergies
• Chicken, egg, lamb and soy account for 25% of all reported cases of food allergies
• Only 6 confirmed (2.4%) cases of allergies to corn 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=620 align=center bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle height=24>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD></TR><TR><TD class=copy align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<!-- Generated by Microsoft.ContentManagement.WebControls.Console to reset form.action --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--    var __CMS_PostbackFormBeenReset = false;    function __cmsRestFormAction()    {        if ( !__CMS_PostbackFormBeenReset )        {            // set form postback Url to be current translated CMS Url            __CMS_PostbackForm.action = __CMS_CurrentUrl;        }    }    var __cmsResetFormCachedPostBack = null;    if( typeof window.__doPostBack != "undefined" )    {        __cmsResetFormCachedPostBack = __doPostBack;        __doPostBack = __cmsResetFormOverridePostBack;    }    var __cmsResetFormCachedOnSubmit = null;    if( typeof __CMS_PostbackForm.onsubmit != "undefined" )    {        __cmsResetFormCachedOnSubmit = __CMS_PostbackForm.onsubmit;        __CMS_PostbackForm.onsubmit = __cmsResetFormOverrideOnSubmit;    }    function __cmsResetFormOverridePostBack( eventTarget, eventArgument )    {        __cmsRestFormAction();        __cmsResetFormCachedPostBack( eventTarget, eventArgument );    }    function __cmsResetFormOverrideOnSubmit()    {        __cmsRestFormAction();        if (__cmsResetFormCachedOnSubmit != null)            return __cmsResetFormCachedOnSubmit();        else            return true;    }// --></SCRIPT></FORM>


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 21, 2008)

Looking now at Black Gold Ultimate Performance....Chicken and then chicken by product meal are the first 2 ingredients, and I like seeing real meat in the first 2 ingredients  
Corn meal ingredient #3
Corn gluten meal ingredient #7

Black Gold Black Bag.... This one I am not as fond of personally because the actual meat does not show up at all. Again, keep in  mind I am stating my preference and not as hard and cold fact   Ingredients listed (not complete list)  Meat  Meal, Corn Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Ground Wheat, Poultry Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Chicken By Product Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Poultry Flavoring, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Brewer’s Dried Yeast, etc. 

I didn't find the ingredients on Diamond, but they are no longer listing wheat gluten on their ingredient definitions. 

Now, I think the main thing for all of us is that we feed a good quality food, check it out further than just what our friends think, and look closely at how the dogs manage with it!  The dogs will tell us more than anyone of our buddies can since they are eating it. Personally, I learned to like seeing a "real meat" in the first 2 ingredients, and during the pet food scare a couple years ago, I scanned every dog food I thought about for wheat gluten...lol. I expect, if it comes from OUR farmers though, and not from China or someplace, we are ok with that ingredient!  I never have understood why we export our stuff and import cheaper stuff.... and then pay a fortune to supplement our farmers. Makes no sense to this old brain!

Our farms and farmers are the best anyplace, and I am a "buy American if you can" sort of gal! 

Still looking for more good stuff... 

Julia


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is one more from FDA:

*Nutritional Adequacy *

The nutritional adequacy statement assures consumers that a product meets all of a pet's nutritional needs. The Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO), an advisory body of state and federal feed regulators, develops recommended standards for nutrient contents of dog and cat foods. AAFCO also publishes ingredient definitions and regulations. 
The FDA's CVM works in partnership with AAFCO to determine safe pet food ingredients and testing protocols. In addition to federal regulation of pet food, most state governments regulate pet foods and labeling through their agricultural departments. AAFCO has created a model feed bill that states often adopt in their own laws.
CVM gives scientific and regulatory advice to AAFCO and the states on pet food issues, and CVM representatives serve on AAFCO committees and meet regularly with AAFCO's board of directors. CVM investigators also team with AAFCO to check out questionable pet food ingredients or claims. 
Manufacturers can show their food meets AAFCO's standards for nutritional adequacy by calculations or by feeding trials. Calculations estimate the amount of nutrients in a pet food either on the basis of average nutrient content of its ingredients, or on results of laboratory tests--but not animal feed tests. If the calculations show that the food provides sufficient nutrients to meet the specific AAFCO nutritional profile referenced, the pet food label will carry a statement like: "(_Name of product_) is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO (_Dog or Cat_) Food Nutrient Profiles for (_specific life stage_)." 
Feeding trials signify that the manufacturer has tested the product (or a similar product made by the same manufacturer) in dogs or cats under strict guidelines. Products found to provide proper nutrition based on feeding trials will carry a statement such as: "Animal feeding tests using AAFCO procedures substantiate that (_name of product_) provides complete and balanced nutrition for (_specific life stage_)." 
Regardless of the method used, the nutritional adequacy statement on a cat or dog food label must also tell which life stage the product is suitable for. AAFCO has established two nutrient profiles each for dogs and cats--growth/lactation and maintenance--to fit their life stages. 
Every product must meet at least one of these two profiles. A product intended for growing kittens and puppies, or for pregnant or lactating females, must meet AAFCO's nutrient profile for _growth/lactation_. Products that meet AAFCO's profile for _maintenance_ are suitable for an adult, non-reproducing dog or cat of normal activity level, but may not be adequate for an immature, reproducing, or hard-working animal. A product may claim that it is for "all life stages" if it is suitable for adult maintenance and also meets the more stringent nutritional needs for growth and reproduction. 
Growth/lactation and maintenance are the only nutrient profiles authorized by AAFCO and CVM, so terms like "senior" or "formulated for large breed adults" mean the food meets the requirements for adult maintenance--and nothing more. 
Snacks and treats that are clearly identified as such are not required to include a nutritional adequacy statement. But these foods, in all other respects, must meet FDA and state regulations for pet food labeling. Dog chews made from rawhide, bone, or other animal parts (such as pig ears) are also considered "food" since pets eat them. These products must bear a list of ingredients and provide the manufacturer's name and address, but they are not required to give a guaranteed analysis, nutritional adequacy statement, or feeding instructions.


----------



## Grover Willis (Jun 21, 2008)

Diamond extreme


<DT>Ingredients <DD>Chicken meal, chicken, brewers rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), egg product, cracked pearled barley, powdered cellulose, beet pulp, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, potassium chloride, choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid. </DD>*Diamond Naturals*


Dogs
Dry Food

Cats
Dry Food

151 Checks
Which Formula
Ingredient Definitions
<HR>


----------



## Grover Willis (Jun 23, 2008)

So far the dogs love it.  It is hard for me to feed them less than I usually do though.


----------



## Grover Willis (Jul 7, 2008)

They are actually gaining weight with the 3 1/4 cup <recommended>!  I am going to cut back to 3 and see if they level out.


----------



## Nate23 (Jul 7, 2008)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> No, No, 12gamag, One word---- BLACKWOOD------ 2000 Performance & Large breed puppy.
> Dogs are like people, the body of one might require more protein, vitamins, calories, fat .ect than another.  Calories in dog food play a very important role in energy & stamina.
> 
> BOB



I have fed my lab Blackwoods 2000 since he was a puppy and I have had no problems with it.  Jackson has plenty of energy and a beautiful coat.  I would recommend it to anyone.

Nate


----------



## southern_pride (Jul 7, 2008)

If money is not an option. These are the 3 best dog foods bar none. But at anywhere from 65.00 for 33 lbs and up, most people wouldn't feed these.
     We used timberwolf on our main stud Blade(the one in my avatar)for awhile, and the results were unbelievable. Hardly any stool, super sleek coat, no doggie breath, and so on and so on.
    Evo makes a puppy food that makes the fatest healthiest pups I've seen.
   So if you want results you can see, and don't mind spending the money, try one of them out.

www.timberwolforganics.com/pet-foods
www.canidae.com
www.evodog.com/products/


----------



## T-Bone (Jul 13, 2008)

Who around Commerce sells Black Gold?  Anyone know?  Online closest place I found was Gainesville and with fuel the way it is I would have $100 in a bag!


----------



## southern_pride (Jul 13, 2008)

check ou tthis link;

http://www.blackgolddogfood.com/stores.php


----------



## DukTruk (Jul 13, 2008)

I feed Eukanuba Sporting Performance.  I switched from Arkat to this and have never looked back.  I would not believe the "Dogfoodanalysis" site.  It seems to be weighted to the "holistic" foods.  

As a general rule, the average cost to feed one dog is $ 1 per day (if you are feeding correct amounts and buying a high quality food).  The better quality food that you feed, the less food you will have to feed your dog to maintain a healthy weight.  Also, the dog will generate less waste.

GREAT chart that was posted earlier.  Never seen that before.  Great info, thanks!!


----------



## Grover Willis (Jul 31, 2008)

I am feeding 3 cups a day and the dogs look great, but the stay hungry still!!  Any ideas?


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 15, 2008)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> No, No, 12gamag, One word---- BLACKWOOD------ 2000 Performance & Large breed puppy.
> Dogs are like people, the body of one might require more protein, vitamins, calories, fat .ect than another.  Calories in dog food play a very important role in energy & stamina.
> 
> BOB


Gotta poke this thing a little more..... 

Same here. Blackwood. I dont pay much more for it than I would for the high end Purina. I use the 5000 (Catfish and Potato). I work with a Rescue group and wife works for the same ladies low cost spay and neuter clinic. She sells it and I have seen too many with skin conditions, hair loss, itching, etc... and this stuff fixed all those issues. It is cooked slower so it retains the nutrient, and is full of added vitamins and minerals.  Dogs have healthier skin, shinier coats, and are a lot healthier in general. They also eat much less of it than the cheaper stuff, and are not always hungry as they were on the cheaper stuff. It has been found that the better food help the animal live longer, and have less issues like Kidney failure or liver cancer, etc.....
Everyone has opinions on dog food and what is good and what is not, but the rules and regulations governing the production of such food are lax. I used dogfoodanalysis.com as well and they dont rank Blackwood as high as some of the others like Solid Gold or Wellness, but I will say the results in my personal dogs are as good if not better with the Blackwood than they were with the others. Other things you have to be careful of is talking to the reps from a company, of course they will tell you all the stuff to make theirs sound so great, or better than the others.
For those worried about expense, consider this, I was using a 50lb bag of Purina One or Pro every week and a half. If you use it you know what I was paying. I now use the Blackwood and pay 5 to 10 dollars more a bag for a 40 lb bag and that last me 3 weeks on the dot. So I am coming out cheaper using the better food. Plus the poop does not reek as bad, and the dogs dont smell like dogs NEAR as bad as they used to.
I am no expert, and can only tell you what I have experienced. I have also gotten my Mom to convert and her lap muts have seen the same success. Fur feels like silk, they dont need to go to the groomer as often for a bath as they dont stink so quick. Only drawback has been if one poops in the house they may not know it for several days if it is not in the open, cause it dont smell like it used to.
Just my 2 cents worth.........


----------



## bad mojo (Aug 16, 2008)

I Have Feed Purina All My Life Til I Started My New Pup On Black Gold And Since Have Changed All My Dogs To Blackgold My 9 Yr Old Pup Trainer Coondog And My 14 Yr Old Pit Bull Are As Picky As Can Be About Food But They Love It As For My Treeing Walker Pup He Is 6 1/2 Months Old And Has 95 Points Towards His Show Champion Title And Will Show Tomorrow If He Places He Will Of Made Show Champion In 4 Weeks . See Pics 12gamag Knows This Pup And He Is A Hoss. See Pics  At 8 Weeks And 6 1/2 Mths This Made A Beliver Out Of Me Good Solid Stool  Shiney Coat Full Of Energy


----------



## Bird Hunter (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, what a firestorm of response!

Obviously, dog food choice is a personal decision.  But, here is my experience:

I have 7 adult hunting dogs (setters, Britts and pointers) and I raise 2-3 litters a year.  I keep detailed track of my dog food use.  For a year I used Purina Dog Chow and Purina Puppy Chow.  Then for a year I switched to the much more expensive "Purina One Lamb and Rice."  Over the course of a year, with the Purina One I fed much less dog food and spent less money over all.  Yes, again, it's a case of you get what you pay for, as others have expressed here.  I know it's hard to spend more at the register, but you don't want to be penny wise and pound foolish.

I suspect that other top-shelf brands are just as good, but I stick with Purina for their weight-circle program.  I get about $500 a year in Cabela's gift cards from Purina.

Other thingsI notice: with Purina One, the dogs' skin is much healthier (no dandruff-looking flakes); no stool eating; less trouble with weight gain in the off seasonl, etc.

That's my two-cents worth.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey Wildman, 
   I've raised 3 on Purina 1, Lamb & rice, They both lived to Be 15 yrs old, They are in the yard now under a dogwood tree w/ headstones!! Their grandson is in the pen , He eats Purina 1 everyday!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 16, 2008)

I would love to see a poll on this thread, or another started, just to find how who feeds, Purina, Black-Gold, ol Roy, and something else. Just out of curiousity I would think that would be very interesting.


----------

